# Only one out of eight embryos survived the thaw.



## CharlieAnn (May 2, 2013)

I has a fet yesterday but only one of my eight embryos survived the thaw. So disappointed as wasn't expecting to loose that many. They was all good quality embryos a,b and c's the clinc are also surprised and said it's very uncommon. We was so lucky to get one little survivor put back which was a 1CC they said it's a good embryo but was obviously small. I'm just looking for some reassurance has anyone been through similar and had a positive result?


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

sadly I can't give reassurance for you, as not been in that position, but I wanted to say, I've got crossed and   it works for you xxx


----------



## emotional (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Charlieann - sorry I'm so late in replying!

We had 8 day 3 embryos frozen and only 2 survived the thaw but......one of those is now my little boy! There's always hope! 

It only takes one and you want it to be strong!! 

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babydust2017 (May 26, 2017)

Hello everyone.

Out of my 6 follicles only one made it,  started at 5mm and then went to 22mm in 3 weeks .  I had my embryo transfer today .  Hoping for the best.  I'm at the Oxford Fertility Clinic.


----------

